# Kapverden - Wer war schon da?



## Salt (24. November 2019)

Mal ein paar Fragen in die Runde geworfen....

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich versuche mal ein paar aktuelle Infos zu den Inseln zusammen zu tragen. 

Mir geht es besonders um folgendes:

- Reisezeitraum
- Wetter, vor allem Windstärke & Richtung
- Seebedingungen, vor allem Wellenhöhe
- Auf welcher Insel wart ihr

Was & wie ihr geangelt habt is natürlich auch immer interessant aber mich interessiert vor allem das Wetter. Insbesondere die letzten paar Jahre sind interessant..... 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Beteiligung.


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2019)

Hi,
ich war im August auf Boa Vista, aber leider ohne Angeln und daher kann ich eher was bzgl. des Wetters schreiben! 
Wetter war sehr warm und in den ersten Tagen gab es Wellen, die aber nicht wirklich hoch waren! Ansonsten schreibe ich dir eine Nachricht. 
Im nächsten Urlaub ist die Angel def. dabei! 

Wann willst du runter? Reiner Angelausflug? 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Waller Michel (24. November 2019)

Ich war auch schon da ,ist aber ewig her ,war 1991 wir hatten auf Boa Vista ein Hotelzimmer und auch das Boot liegen zum Fischen .
Wir sind auch auf Santo Antao und Sao Nicolau gewesen und auf noch einer kleinen Insel dessen Namen mir jetzt entfallen ist. 
Unser Zielfisch war Tiegerhai .
Wir waren Oktober und November dort unten und hatten richtig warmes Wasser und Wetter . Wind auf jeden Fall auch, aber keine Ahnung mehr aus welcher Richtung? 
Da ja Portugiesisch dort Amtssprache ist und ich Spanisch spreche  ( viel Ähnlichkeit ) konnte ich mich so einigermaßen verständigen. 
Die Menschen dort waren sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. 
Die hygienischen Verhältnisse noch okay ! Das Essen kreolisch /gut. 
Damals war dort alles sehr günstig, habe aber gehört es wäre dort mittlerweile auch angezogen. Die Boote und die Ausrüstung eher unterer Standard dafür aber der Bootsführer gut !!
Die Fänge ( Tiegerhai ) war mit Abstand das heftigste was ich in meinem Anglerleben erlebt habe! 
Auch ich werde irgendwann nochmal dort hin fahren, das habe ich mir fest vorgenommen! 


LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2019)

hammerhaie gabs dort .... Man sollte sich vorher informieren ob man die haie angeln darf..


----------



## Bocinegro (24. November 2019)

Haben vor paar Jahren mal nen Trip angeplant aber irgendwie nicht umgesetzt. Hatte Kontakt zu einem deutschen vor Ort, kann da mal in den emails wühlen ob ich das noch wieder finde. Auf jeden Fall gute Wahl für nen Angelausflug, glaube nirgens kann man noch so Preiswert in nem topp Revier Big Game chartern. Fast alles was Rang und Namen hat vor Ort, da kannst aber nicht nur Fische fangen, vorab an eine gute Impfberatung denken.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Waller Michel (24. November 2019)

Ja ist wirklich ein absolutes Highlight zum Fischen !
Gibt natürlich absolut nicht nur Haie ! Amberjack und Wahoo hatten wir auch reichlich! Und zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten kann man auch gut auf Thunfisch angeln .

Ich bekomme auch gerade Lust 

LG


----------



## Salt (24. November 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal für sie rege Beteiligung! 

Für mich wird es, wenn ich denn wirklich da hin gehe, ein reiner Angeltrip. Nur Spinnfischen, nur vom Land aus.....deshalb interessiert mich das Wetter dort so sehr.

Das es dort recht viel Hai gibt ist ja gekannt, teilweise auch richtig groß bis unhaltbar vom Ufer.....aber die interessieren mich jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen in die Runde geworfen....
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich versuche mal ein paar aktuelle Infos zu den Inseln zusammen zu tragen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Salt
Wir waren im Juni 2015 auf der Insel Sal.
In der Nähe von Santa Maria
Santa Maria ist dort ne kleine Hafenstadt die fußlaüfig zu erreichen war.

Das Wetter war immer Sonnig und warm.
Allerdings waren zeitweise schon recht hohe Wellen.
Um die 2 Meter.


Selbst vom Steg waren schon ordentliche Fische zu sehen.
Uns wurde empfohlen keine Tour mit den Senegalesen zu machen.
Wir haben ne kleine halbtagestour mit nem Portugiesen gemacht.
Der sprach gut Englisch. 
Nur mit ner Nußschale an der Küste entlang an nem Unterwasserriff.
Gefangen haben wir kleinere Riffbarsche und einige andere,deren Art ich nicht kannte.
Ich und der Guide fingen nen recht großen Zackenbarsch.
(Für meine Verhältnisse )
Der größte ging an meine Frau, ein langer silberner Fisch ähnlich wie ein Messerfisch.
Ca.2m Lang, den verloren wir aber kurz vorm Boot.

Von den einheimischen wurden auch Grooper,Wahoo,Sandhaie und sämtliche Makrelenarten gefangen .

Falls du noch genauere Infos möchtest kann ich noch schauen was ich noch aus dem Archiv kramen kann.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Salt (24. November 2019)

Hi Michi, 

Wer sind denn die Senegalesen? 
"Locals" mit Boot am Strand? 

Gibt ja auf Sal auch welche, die vom Ufer guiden aber dafür brauch ich höchsten jemanden der mir die Wege zeigt....wenn, dann erschließe ich mir das eh selbst. 

Das der Sommer dort recht viel Welle hat hab ich jetzt schon öfter gehört....na mal schauen.

Wie war es dort denn mit der Versorgungslage? 
Gibt's regelmäßig Markt oder Geschäfte oder is man aufs Hotel bzw Restaurants angewiesen?


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2019)

Hi,
kann nur von boa vista und sal rei berichten und da gab es (kleine) Geschäfte und am beach paar Restaurants ... .


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Hi Michi,
> 
> Wer sind denn die Senegalesen?
> "Locals" mit Boot am Strand?
> ...



Sie leben dort( ausgewandert von Senegal).
Haben aber nicht so tolle Boote und kein besonderes hohen Sicherheitsstandard. 

Ja,Guides gibts  massig vor jedem Hotel.
Uns wurde empfohlen in Santa Maria einheimische oder Portugiesen zu wählen. 

In Santa Maria am Hafen gibts nen Fischmarkt und kleine Geschäfte,Cafes und Restaurants. 
Aber erwarte nicht allzuviel .

In der Hauptstadt waren wir nur zur Besichtigung. 
Gibt aber auch Geschäfte dort.

Ist glaub ich schon besser in nem Hotel Unterzukommen. 
Sehr groß ist die Insel ja nicht.


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2019)

... Sal soll am besten entwickelt sein und mit den anderen Inseln nicht vergleichbar sein!


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ... Sal soll am besten entwickelt sein und mit den anderen Inseln nicht vergleichbar sein!



Die anderen Inseln kenne ich nicht.
So war aber alles prima und ordentlich. 
Und man kann auch bedenkenlos abends Spazieren gehen.
Santa Maria nennen die Einheimischen "little Europa ".


----------



## Mühlkoppe (25. November 2019)

Hi Salt,
bei mir liegt es schon ein paar Jahre zurück dass ich auf den Kapverden (Sal) war. Als Uferangler erwartet dich was Wind und Wellen angeht nicht viel Anderes als auf den Kanaren. Ich konnte jedenfalls problemlos mit der gleichen Ausrüstung und den selben Kriterien bei der Wahl der Spots erfolgreich angeln. Von der Küste ist das Spektrum der Zielfische +/- identisch - sieht man mal von den vielen Haien beim nächtlichen Angeln mit Livebait ab.
Die Menschen sind überwiegend sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit und Kultur und gutes Essen gibt es an jeder Ecke - kurz: ein sehr attraktives Ziel für einen Angelausflug!
Wann soll es denn losgehen? 
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Waller Michel (25. November 2019)

Absolut richtig! 
Die Kapverdischen Inseln liegen ja auch im Kanarenstrom ,dementsprechend ähnlich sind dort auch die Bedingungen, vielleicht noch 2 oder 3 Grad wärmer alles. 

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (25. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> Die Kapverdischen Inseln liegen ja auch im Kanarenstrom ,dementsprechend ähnlich sind dort auch die Bedingungen, vielleicht noch 2 oder 3 Grad wärmer alles.
> 
> LG Michael



Hi 
kleine Ergänzung zur Temperatur. Sal und BoaVista bekommen den warmen Wind vom afrikanischen Festland ab und daher auch die Temperaturen und auch der stetige Wind. Die Temperaturen sind auch höher wie auf den Kanaren! 
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Waller Michel (25. November 2019)

Höher hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, wobei 2 bis 3 Grad wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal reichen. 
Mit dem Wind vom Festland wusste ich nicht! 
Man lernt nie aus! 

LG Michael


----------



## Bocinegro (25. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Höher hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, wobei 2 bis 3 Grad wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal reichen.
> Mit dem Wind vom Festland wusste ich nicht!
> Man lernt nie aus!
> 
> LG Michael


Auch Passatwind genannt, von dem lassen sich die Seefahrer schon seit Jahrhunderten Richtung Amerika mitnehmen.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. November 2019)

Richtig!  Hatte mich jetzt ein wenig damit beschäftigt !Ist der Nordost Passatwind und der bringt auch die warme Luft vom schwarzen Kontinent  ( Wikipedia   )

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)

Hi,
gibt es eigentlich neue Informationen bzgl Boa Vista? 

Jemand einen Tipp, mit wem man eine Tour dort machen kann?
danke


----------

